# Johnny Depp engagiert Obdachlose für neuen Film !!!



## Mandalorianer (29 Mai 2013)

*Auf der Straße entdeckt
Johnny Depp engagiert Obdachlose für neuen Film
*


 

Da gerieten die Studio-Bosse sicher ins Staunen, dabei sollten sie ungewöhnliche Aktionen von Hollywood-Star Johnny Depp (49) wahrlich gewohnt sein. Johnny, der mit seiner exzentrischen Rolle in Fluch der Karibik zeigte, dass er auch ohne Mainstream-Schauspielerei ein Mega-Star ist, ist bekannt für kleine Marotten. Doch wer Johnny Depp heißt, der kann sich das leisten.

Deshalb gab es von Produktionsseite offensichtlich auch keinen Aufschrei, als der 49-Jährige mit seiner neuesten Idee daher kam. Er steht nämlich gerade für einen neuen Film vor der Kamera und beteiligte sich im Vorhinein offenbar aktiv am Casting-Geschehen. Nachdem bereits feststand, dass in dem von Christopher Nolan (42) produzierten Sci-Fi-Streifen "Transcendence", in dem Johnny als ein einem Attentat zum Opfer gefallener Wissenschaftler, dessen Gehirn an einem Computer angeschlossen wird, zu sehen sein wird, auch Stars wie Morgan Freeman (75), Cillian Murphy, Kate Mara, Rebecca Hall und Paul Bettany mitspielen, hatte Johnny noch weitere Besetzungswünsche.

Das Ungewöhnliche daran: Der Schauspieler überzeugte die Casting-Verantwortlichen davon, zwei Obdachlose zu engagieren! Als Johnny die Männer in Albuquerque, New Mexico entdeckte, hielt er es für eine super Idee, sie für kleine Nebenrollen zu besetzen. "Als sich die am Film Beteiligten in Albuquerque umsahen, stieß er auf diese beiden Charaktere", erzählte ein Insider gegenüber The Sun, "er hängte sich sofort ans Telefon und rief den Casting-Chef an." Und es scheint, dass Johnny Depps Wort genügte, denn es heißt, dass die beiden Obdachlosen tatsächlich für einen Mini-Part in "Transcendence" unter Vertrag genommen wurden. :thumbup:

Quelleromiflash​


----------



## braniff (1 Juni 2013)

alles nur werbung,würg.


----------



## borstel (5 Juni 2013)

Ja wenn die Gutmenschen aus Hollywood nich wären wer sollte uns denn dann 
ein leuchtenes Beispiel geben! Anlehnungsbedürftig wie wir doch sind!


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2013)

ein schöner Zug von dem Herrn Depp


----------

